

Ask HN: HN blocked today by a major .gov; your thoughts? - kmt

Reportedly, a large US government institution blocked the access to news.ycombinator.com today.<p>Apparently, the HN site was identified as either a security threat or inappropriate for the government.<p>Does anyone know anything about it?  What are your thoughts?<p>Is this as trivial as someone being confused by the word 'Hacker' in the page title?<p>FWIW, other sites such as slashdot, reddit, digg are accessible.
======
pg
Someone mentioned Websense just blocked HN, presumably based on the name:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=444958>

Maybe they're using their filter.

(Incidentally, I just passively used the new Webmynd search to find that link.
I searched Google to find out about Websense. Then I decided I'd better
include the link to the HN post in this comment. I was about to search for it,
but it was already sitting there as the top HN result for the search I'd just
done on Google.)

~~~
kmt
Looks like it's Websense indeed (and I'm revealing the institution):

[http://enterprisearchitecture.nih.gov/ArchLib/AT/TA/AccessCo...](http://enterprisearchitecture.nih.gov/ArchLib/AT/TA/AccessControlBrick.htm)

------
daveambrose
Can you explain in more detail?

